# 1984 stumpjumper



## Sevenfooter (Oct 19, 2018)

Did a midnight Craigslist run to pick this up. It is in excellent shape 9.5 out of ten through some new tires and tubes on it and some pedals I had , would think about a trade or selling it , I am a sevenfoot guy so I like tall stuff !


----------



## SKPC (Oct 19, 2018)

Wow!.  That is a really early 15-spd friction shifter Stumpy.....super low mile w/tribars.  Looks like it never was ridden in the dirt...quite rare to be complete like that actually..nice find....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow!! That’s a clean as they come for such an early example. Congrads on getting it!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 21, 2018)

Are 80's mountain bicycles now collectible?
tons of bikes like this for sale locally for $20-$50!
is there a resale market?


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 21, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Are 80's mountain bicycles now collectible?
> tons of bikes like this for sale locally for $20-$50!
> is there a resale market?



Yes and no.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 21, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> Yes and no.




I get your reply, @pedal4416
but I am not looking in getting into the bike resale business ..... I am just curious as to what is interesting about them or why people want to collect them unless they are selling for $50 or less.

I bet some of the bikes are probably rare because some were produced in limited numbers or had outrageous prices in the 80's and 90's
or maybe some even had a cool innovative feature but .......
I really don't see much value and collectability in vintage mountain bikes!
I didn't even know there was a collector market for them.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2018)

These were so abused off road that you do not often see them in that condition, so maybe yes.   Most are really hammerded and worth $50. The super clean ones may be more collectable in the future, especially the higher end boutique brands, one-offs and any with provenance....


----------



## Sevenfooter (Oct 21, 2018)

SKPC said:


> These were so abused off road that you do not often see them in that condition, so maybe yes.   Most are really hammerded and worth $50. The super clean ones may be more collectable in the future, especially the higher end boutique brands, one-offs and any with provenance....



Yes their is a collector's market for these bikes , these are the bikes that so many of us grew up with and to find them in such pristine condition is rare but also these bikes were made in far more limited runs than the older schwinn and they also have really great history on their development and history of how they came to be , like any collectable they have a story and I would say check out the history on Klunking and mountain biking


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 21, 2018)

My internet was working properly! I had more that got cut off!
Early bikes like this are highly collectible but it’s got to be the right brands and models. 80’s stuff is big and 90’s stuff is getting bigger. It’s also one of those markets where you have to find the right person who wants that bike.   Sevenfooter’s bike is beautiful, now it’s finding that right collector or a guy/girl who had one back in the 80’s.
@locomotion do some quick research before you buy!! And obviously look for the lower end bikes that got major parts upgrades. Some parts are worth more than the bike.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 22, 2018)

In my local area it would not be a hard sell in the 80$- $115 range. It would sell quickly in the spring time. One could get more if patient for the right buyer.

If I found one in that nice of condition that fit me correctly I would ride it for a while before I would be able to bring myself to sell it. (Unless I found a even nicer one of similar style).

Unfortunately, many of these bikes would bring in higher prices if parted out. This one looks to nice, I would have a hard time deciding to sell it if it fit me, but with your height the decision would make it much easier to sell.

The early mountain bikes I have sold in the past, were purchased mostly from middle aged men in there 30's - 40's who either had a similar one in the past, or wanted one but had something less expensive in there younger years.

In early summer, I had a older GT that sold in that range, and it only lasted a day or two once it was listed. This bike looks nicer than mine did.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## SchwinnTD (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey SevenFooter! I would be interested in purchasing this bike from you.  I had a late 80's Street Stomper that I thought was cool at the time but the Stump Jumper was cooler. This would be a total nostalgic purchase but I'm good with that.  Send me a private message on what you think for price.  Thanks.  Great find!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Sevenfooter (Oct 31, 2018)

SchwinnTD said:


> Hey SevenFooter! I would be interested in purchasing this bike from you.  I had a late 80's Street Stomper that I thought was cool at the time but the Stump Jumper was cooler. This would be a total nostalgic purchase but I'm good with that.  Send me a private message on what you think for price.  Thanks.  Great find!



I am asking $ 800 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states this is a very collectable bike and I have never found one in this nice of condition . in 1984 this was the top of the line mountain bike on the market and it sold for $ 799 I did not know if you were aware of that but I am also open to offers .Thanks


----------



## SchwinnTD (Nov 1, 2018)

Sevenfooter said:


> I am asking $ 800 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states this is a very collectable bike and I have never found one in this nice of condition . in 1984 this was the top of the line mountain bike on the market and it sold for $ 799 I did not know if you were aware of that but I am also open to offers .Thanks






Sevenfooter said:


> I am asking $ 800 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states this is a very collectable bike and I have never found one in this nice of condition . in 1984 this was the top of the line mountain bike on the market and it sold for $ 799 I did not know if you were aware of that but I am also open to offers .Thanks





Sevenfooter said:


> I am asking $ 800 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states this is a very collectable bike and I have never found one in this nice of condition . in 1984 this was the top of the line mountain bike on the market and it sold for $ 799 I did not know if you were aware of that but I am also open to offers .Thanks



Thanks Sevenfooter.  Would you take $600?


----------



## SchwinnTD (Nov 1, 2018)

Sevenfooter said:


> I am asking $ 800 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states this is a very collectable bike and I have never found one in this nice of condition . in 1984 this was the top of the line mountain bike on the market and it sold for $ 799 I did not know if you were aware of that but I am also open to offers .Thanks



Hi Sevenfooter - I'm not sure if my other post posted right? LOL. Would you take $600 for this bike?  Thanks!


----------



## Sevenfooter (Nov 1, 2018)

SchwinnTD said:


> Hi Sevenfooter - I'm not sure if my other post posted right? LOL. Would you take $600 for this bike?  Thanks!



Yes I will do that shipped to your door via bikeflights and insured for $600


----------



## SchwinnTD (Nov 1, 2018)

Sevenfooter said:


> Yes I will do that shipped to your door via bikeflights and insured for $600



Thanks Sevenfooter. Done. Sold! I"m new to The Cabe so forgive me for being green.  Please let me know openly or privately how I should pay you.  I'm assuming PayPal?  Thanks again - Schwinn TD (Tony)


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

The bike looks amazing for its age like NOS amazing great score. I believe older mountain bikes are becoming a hot item now these old Specailized bikes get top dollar and are worth every penny.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice clean bike.

Stumpjumper are regarded as the first mass produced MTB. The first few years are desired but 81' (very first SJs) and 82' are very collectible.

Bullmoose bars are a draw for many pre 85 MTBs as they have a unique look.  Those are not bullmose like earlier SJ but a similar look. Unlike BM, stem and bar on this are separate.


----------



## shanlon (Mar 23, 2020)

Just checking to see if this sold. I am definitely interested if not. Thanks!


----------



## j69rr (Mar 23, 2020)

Very nice bike, love that Sling Shot Stem.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 21, 2020)

shanlon said:


> Just checking to see if this sold. I am definitely interested if not. Thanks!



I’m pretty sure that bike sold back shortly after he listed it. The poster hasn’t been on the CABE for almost a year.


----------

